# FINALLY Got my Ministry Credentrials



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been an ordained minister since 2009, but I FINALLY just got my credentials. So now I have the credentials to prove that I praise Shiva/Rudra (via Inhaled Incense Prayer) and have been since I lived in Texas (I didn't leave Texas until 2010), as well as research tons of ancient traditions: Eastern, Western & Aboriginal.

I can Legally:
Work as a Chaplin
Exorcise Demons
Marry Couples
Hold Funeral Ceremonies
& Baptize Babies

and now that Hobby Lobby ruling exists I may be able to do some things that I couldn't before if I make a closely held company.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulation, sir. I am also a minister through Universal Life Ministries It is awesome to be able to wear the collar and get to checkout crime scenes with my ministers pass.

Messiah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Congratulation, sir. I am also a minister through Universal Life Ministries It is awesome to be able to wear the collar and get to checkout crime scenes with my ministers pass.
> 
> Messiah.


I am more interested in teaching people and starting some community organizing. I am definitely ready to try to do some stories and stuff though, not yet, and probably not crime scenes though.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2014)

And chicks too. Don't forget about all the sweet ass you get i the service of your flock.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> And chicks too. Don't forget about all the sweet ass you get i the service of your flock.


Lol. Safely smoking Marijuana without threat of being put in a cage is enough for me.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

you have got to be shitting me, well done buddy


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

im all tor that ministy thingy stuff


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol. Safely smoking Marijuana without threat of being put in a cage is enough for me.


Yea that is pretty good too.

Messiah


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

I will be starting my ministry online sometime next week.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2014)

Credent*R*ials
You need only read, not write, correct? Or is that how you intend to "flock them in"; through clever twisting of the language with purposeful error?
I can't wait to see your church emblem. Are you going to have an effigy in your likeness on the cross? Personally, I think that would be appropriate.
And you should have a blank one, too, with a stand and handles, so Nevaeh can jump on it and take it for a spin when he drops by to administer a sermon or 15 on Aliens with special guest Frater GooseDrivel.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

Now that I have my ministry stuff, the research I did for Religious Marijuana in Texas is more viable. So if anyone smokes weed religiously, this is not legal advice, but here is some research I did.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/police-break-the-law-marijuana-in-texas.600189/
United States v. Ballard (1944)
Justice William O. Douglas stated:"They may not be put to the proof of their religious doctrines or beliefs."
Meaning, I shouldn't have to prove a damn thing. But I will anyways.

Lemon v. Kurtzman, 91 S. Ct. 2105 (1971)
The rulings made here were violated. The police had no warrant, and therefore no secular purpose. And have entangled themselves in my religion since I was a child at 14 years old.
1) the government action must have a secular purpose;
2) its primary purpose must not be to inhibit or to advance religion;
3) there must be no excessive entanglement between government and religion.


McDaniel v. Paty (1978 )
They are taking away my fundamental rights.
Life: They wish to take my time
Liberty: They wish to infringe on my religious freedoms, and put me in a cage for loving a flower
The Pursuit of Happiness: Any effort I make with my religion is squashed by authority. And in effect, squashing me.

Church of Lukumi Babalu Ave., Inc. v. Hialeah, 113 S. Ct. 2217 (1993)
They ruled that the religious sacrifice of animals, is no different than hunting. And it is unconstitutional to consider the two different.
If that is true. Why is tobacco, alcohol, nutmeg, tea, coffee, energy drinks and even corn, and wheat (it has food and industrial uses) allowed to be grown and used legally while marijuana is not. This is unconstitutional.

ESA v. Rylander (2001)
We do not even have to define a supreme being, I do connect Shiva when smoking. But that doesn't have to be specified, or important.

And this, from 2005:
Texas Civil Practice & Remedies Code CHAPTER 110. RELIGIOUS FREEDOM
I refuse to participate in the drug war my state is involved in, but they force me to. And I refuse to have not only my religion but my life substantially burdened by law enforcement, probation, and everyone else.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Credent*R*ials
> You need only read, not write, correct? Or is that how you intend to "flock them in"; through clever twisting of the language with purposeful error?
> I can't wait to see your church emblem. Are you going to have an effigy in your likeness on the cross? Personally, I think that would be appropriate.
> And you should have a blank one, too, with a stand and handles, so Nevaeh can jump on it and take it for a spin when he drops by to administer a sermon or 15 on Aliens with special guest Frater GooseDrivel.


A lot of my thread titles get changed. I have been here (at Rollitup) for almost as long as I have been a minister (5 years a minister, and almost 4 years on RIU), I have seen MANY of my thread titles be changed, just for humors sake. I have even known trolls that became moderators, and moderators that trolled me so hard they are no longer moderators (Uncle Buck is a prime example).


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Credent*R*ials
> You need only read, not write, correct? Or is that how you intend to "flock them in"; through clever twisting of the language with purposeful error?
> I can't wait to see your church emblem. Are you going to have an effigy in your likeness on the cross? Personally, I think that would be appropriate.
> And you should have a blank one, too, with a stand and handles, so Nevaeh can jump on it and take it for a spin when he drops by to administer a sermon or 15 on Aliens with special guest Frater GooseDrivel.


_*Rial*_ is the official currency unit of Iran.....hmmmm.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> _*Rial*_ is the official currency unit of Iran.....hmmmm.


I knew he was shifty, but that's downright diabolical!



Finshaggy said:


> A lot of my thread titles get changed. I have been here (at Rollitup) for almost as long as I have been a minister (5 years a minister, and almost 4 years on RIU), I have seen MANY of my thread titles be changed, just for humors sake. I have even known trolls that became moderators, and moderators that trolled me so hard they are no longer moderators (Uncle Buck is a prime example).



AHA!
CONSPIRACY!
I knew it was them...my vacuum cleaner box told me so.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats! 
I too am ordained!

http://dudeism.com/ordination/


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 13, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3228472


Someone else should start a Church of Gallagher, I would probably get sued, "Gallagher" is a trademark, lol. There is a "Gallagher 2" and he is legally not allowed to grow a mustache.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

Go full on Paddy, Fin....he can't sue the whole clan


----------



## Sativied (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2014)

_* I can Legally:
Work as a Chaplin
Exorcise Demons
Marry Couples
Hold Funeral Ceremonies
& Baptize Babies*_

Which of these would you most likely film and jerk off to later?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> _* I can Legally:
> Work as a Chaplin
> Exorcise Demons
> Marry Couples
> ...


The babies for sure


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3228472


no shit, should've known he was a gallagher


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> The babies for sure


if you haven't jerked to funeral then you haven't even yet begun to live dude!!


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> if you haven't jerked to funeral then you haven't even yet begun to live dude!!


Thank you, I have something to look forward to.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 13, 2014)

You spelt that wrong Father......


----------



## chewberto (Aug 14, 2014)

You're such a dick sucker! You can't be a minister!
I've reached out to you many of times without the slightest acknowledgement from you! You going to pick and choose who you help? You piece of shit!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 14, 2014)

Me Too !!


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 14, 2014)

Everyone here should become ministers. Even if it is a church that accepts anyone, it is still REAL ordination, and we can all use the Hobby Lobby case and other religious rulings in our favor.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Everyone here should become ministers. Even if it is a church that accepts anyone, it is still REAL ordination, and we can all use the Hobby Lobby case and other religious rulings in our favor.


 

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Everyone here should become ministers. Even if it is a church that accepts anyone, it is still REAL ordination, and we can all use the Hobby Lobby case and other religious rulings in our favor.


When do you start handing out peyote?


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Everyone here should become ministers. Even if it is a church that accepts anyone, it is still REAL ordination, and *we can all use the Hobby Lobby case and other religious rulings in our favor*.


You've mentioned that a couple times now. 
Would you mind explaining _how_ you are going to use that to your advantage _in the near-term_?


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> When do you start handing out peyote?


Peyote is not legal, but I do plan on handing out free San Pedro seeds across America, over time.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Peyote is not legal, but I do plan on handing out free San Pedro seeds across America, over time.


great, you got ordained in the church of lame....im joing the NAC


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 14, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> You've mentioned that a couple times now.
> Would you mind explaining _how_ you are going to use that to your advantage _in the near-term_?


Personally, it is too late for me. If I wanted to use it for my case, I would have had to find other people using Marijuana religiously in Texas. But I never found any. 

But in the future, if I have this organization, and I hear of some person that gets caught smoking and has one of my pamphlets or something in their car, maybe I can help them out and open the door for legalization by religion instead of just medical arguments that people are using now.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Personally, it is too late for me. If I wanted to use it for my case, I would have had to find other people using Marijuana religiously in Texas. But I never found any.
> 
> But in the future, if I have this organization, and I hear of some person that gets caught smoking and has one of my pamphlets or something in their car, maybe I can help them out and open the door for legalization by religion instead of just medical arguments that people are using now.


Oh I see. It was strictly for the purposes of relieving legislative pressures on your desire to produce and consume cannabis. 
Does that piece of paper do anything else for you? Perhaps reducing tax burdens?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am gonna become a muslim.
We get to spend a month at the Ramada Inn
Then we get a free flying carpet
We also get a brand new kalashnikov 
and a hundred virgins if we do something...
they havent said what yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2014)

So Fin....give me a quickie primer on demon exorcizing, I may have a line on one


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 14, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Oh I see. It was strictly for the purposes of relieving legislative pressures on your desire to produce and consume cannabis.
> Does that piece of paper do anything else for you? Perhaps reducing tax burdens?


No, I have been smoking weed for Shiva since before I was a minister. And I have been a minister since 2009.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 14, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I am gonna become a muslim.
> We get to spend a month at the Ramada Inn
> Then we get a free flying carpet
> We also get a brand new kalashnikov
> ...


The "Flying Carpet" is related to Syrian Rue, I am pretty sure they would sew Rue in to the fabric. And one of my Gods likes Syrian Rue to be burned for them, so my religion has "flying carpet" aspects to it also. No Kalashnikov though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> So Fin....give me a quickie primer on demon exorcizing, I may have a line on one


Well, you make Hash butter, but with Olive oil. Draw 3 lines on the persons head to represent life, death and preservation. Then burn some incense, Cannabis or Datura is best. Unless the demon is addiction, then all of that is just replaced with a cup of Iboga juice.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm addicted to you muffin


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 15, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I'm addicted to you muffin


Ok...


----------



## dbkick (Aug 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Well, you make Hash butter, but with Olive oil. Draw 3 lines on the persons head to represent life, death and preservation. Then burn some incense, Cannabis or Datura is best. Unless the demon is addiction, then all of that is just replaced with a cup of Iboga juice.


You make george appear almost normal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 15, 2014)

dbkick said:


> You make george appear almost normal.


Who is George?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I have been an ordained minister since 2009, but I FINALLY just got my credentials. So now I have the credentials to prove that I praise Shiva/Rudra (via Inhaled Incense Prayer) and have been since I lived in Texas (I didn't leave Texas until 2010), as well as research tons of ancient traditions: Eastern, Western & Aboriginal.
> 
> I can Legally:
> Work as a Chaplin
> ...


don't forget to start collecting tithes and love offerings you could always setup a pay pal account call it gods money... if they don't pay they go to hell


----------



## dbkick (Aug 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Who is George?


What? you know who george is, you've been around long enough. GMO or OMG himself, in the flesh!


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 15, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> don't forget to start collecting tithes and love offerings you could always setup a pay pal account call it gods money... if they don't pay they go to hell


I am actually going to do that, but in the form of a charity for my dead brother. We will work to create test kits for kids like him (so people can see if their chocolate has nuts), and we will give money to any groups that are working on clinical marijuana that can be used in hospitals, that way doctors won't let kids die because they are scared of weed.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)

dbkick said:


> You make george appear almost normal.


Don't let My appearences fool you.

I am almost normal.

Haha!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Who is George?


I am George Manuel Oliveira.

I am also known as Christ- the Messiah- the Lord- the Savior- the King- the Prophet- the Lord, and OMG.

My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG.

You know Me, Finshaggy. You were actually thinking about interviewing Me, but My laptop with the web camera isn't working.

I am George.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)

dbkick said:


> What? you know who george is, you've been around long enough. GMO or OMG himself, in the flesh!


In the flesh!

And you can see My flesh.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am George Manuel Oliveira.
> 
> I am also known as Christ- the Messiah- the Lord- the Savior- the King- the Prophet- the Lord, and OMG.
> 
> ...


Well, I am not home right now, but I will be starting my ministry when I get back next week. And I will start interviewing again soon after that. And I FINALLY ordered a distillation extractor, so I will start making essential oils.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 16, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/impications-of-the-hobby-lobby-ruling-americas-new-legal-system.839347/


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 18, 2014)

Basic Information Before Leaving Earth (B.I.B.L.E.)
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/08/basic-information-before-leaving-earth.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 19, 2014)

congratulations finshaggy you can now spread the religious lies .


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 19, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> congratulations finshaggy you can now spread the religious lies .


and make money too!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 19, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> and make money too!


well yes thats whats it all about these days


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> well yes thats whats it all about these days


It's kinda sad isn't it? Like the Jewelry channel...Praying on people's faith pocketing there money while you preach teaching's that are completely contradictory to your own actions....Awesome really


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 19, 2014)

Ministry is launching tomorrow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

About a week ago I made a thread to let everyone know that I finally got my ministrty credentrials, even though I have been a minister for 5 years. Texas did not honor my faith, so I didn't see the need. But, now I have it.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/finally-got-my-ministry-credentrials.841346/

And I wrote the basic outline of the ministry, I will share the link below, because there are WAY too many pictures in it to share here, and probably too many chars/words, I am pretty sure it is more than 10,000.

We will eventually have meet-ups and sit ins and stuff, this is not just an online ministry.

Basic Information Before Leaving Earth 
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/08/basic-information-before-leaving-earth.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2014)

shut the fuck up.


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 23, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Peyote is not legal, but I do plan on handing out free San Pedro seeds across America, over time.


You sure do have a lot of plans where you give free shit away. What's your plan for scrounging up money to pay for all this free shit?


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

Whoever replied I don't see the reply because you are ignored. It says you posted when I looked in the Spirituality section to see how many people had seen the thread.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> You sure do have a lot of plans where you give free shit away. What's your plan for scrounging up money to pay for all this free shit?


I am eventually going to make a Bitcoin clone, then people can mine it and get tons of it. And I will create an exchange for it, where there is no USD, just our coin vs Bitcoin vs altcoins. That way we can exchange coins freely without any rules because they are not real money. Then we can create a slot machine or something so people can start getting free coins from us. And from there we can start the church on a larger scale.

If anyone wants to steal this idea, or help me do it, please do.

I started the actual ministry now too:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/finally-started-my-ministry.842248/


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 23, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I am eventually going to make a Bitcoin clone, then people can mine it and get tons of it. And I will create an exchange for it, where there is no USD, just our coin vs Bitcoin vs altcoins. That way we can exchange coins freely without any rules because they are not real money. Then we can create a slot machine or something so people can start getting free coins from us. And from there we can start the church on a larger scale.
> 
> If anyone wants to steal this idea, or help me do it, please do.
> 
> ...


You are just going to create a coin?

Who is going to create the demand and "worth" for this coin. If everyone created a coin, they would all be worthless. All of your ideas are going to be financed by worthless coins.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 23, 2014)

u.b. answered you. he said, "s.t.f.u." i don't understand how (or why) you have the time to post here at all. with all of your studies/experiments/pastoral duties, how do you find the time??? what is it you're trying to accomplish? what are you planning for your future? what's your job? where do you live? room-mates/long term friends? what is your function in life, and why are you sharing all of this with a bunch of strangers???


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> You are just going to create a coin?
> 
> Who is going to create the demand and "worth" for this coin. If everyone created a coin, they would all be worthless. All of your ideas are going to be financed by worthless coins.


That will only be the beginning, and that probably won't happen for at least a few months if not longer. Right now I am just sharing my position so people can mimic my ministry, or become a part of it if they feel like.

Once we have a coin and an exchange site based on it, we will have an entire new community to share.

Then from there we can start getting more things done.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> u.b. answered you. he said, "s.t.f.u." i don't understand how (or why) you have the time to post here at all. with all of your studies/experiments/pastoral duties, how do you find the time??? what is it you're trying to accomplish? what are you planning for your future? what's your job? where do you live? room-mates/long term friends? what is your function in life, and why are you sharing all of this with a bunch of strangers???


A lot of people just point guns at me, so I don't expect to be around for too long. That is probably the main reason I learn randomly for everyone and share it with everyone.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 23, 2014)

real guns? why would they do that? you need new friends...


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> real guns? why would they do that? you need new friends...


Police profiling exists and $300 to spend on rent a month does not get you the best living places. So I have not lived in the best places.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 23, 2014)

lol, i hear that! i live in the middle of the desert, and have no close neighbors for only $450 a month...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 23, 2014)

hey fin are you aka ghostdriver ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, like the only reason I know anything about law is because I have been in court since I was 14. It's not like I just decided to be who I am. Some people that read stuff I say online act like I am depressed, but they could not be further from the truth. I laugh at t


thepenofareadywriter said:


> hey fin are you aka ghostdriver ?


No, who is that?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a confession father shaggy. I LOVE the smell of my penis













on your sisters breath


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 24, 2014)

Also, we are looking for people that know how to do things like design logos and program altcoins and stuff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 27, 2014)

Just made a Google group 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107671297947580610544


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 28, 2014)

Distilling Peppermint


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 29, 2014)

Distilling Cinnamon


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 29, 2014)

Most people don't hold in their hits very long, so there is probably a lot of THC left in your smoke, and your lungs keep some of the tar, so the smoke you breathe out is probably not that dirty. 

And if you smoke cigarettes, people probably don't like having smoke blown at them.

So....


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

I've gotta look back and see exactly how this is done...

Congratulations Finshaggy 
on the ministerial credentials


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kava Waka Tea


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

that was real yummy mud water huh? I've taken kava kava to help me sleep. one day sunni warned me that too much of it may be difficult on your system, so be careful and fully research high dose effects.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2014)

nice vid


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Rudraksha Mala


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> that was real yummy mud water huh? I've taken kava kava to help me sleep. one day sunni warned me that too much of it may be difficult on your system, so be careful and fully research high dose effects.


Yeah, it's not good for your liver if you use it all the time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hottentot Tea


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, it's not good for your liver if you use it all the time.


 A men.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Kratom Tea


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Rudraksha Prayer Mala


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Rudraksha Prayer Mala


i haven't studied this video in detail yet Finn, but i watched the first 10 sec's *(5 X in a row)...* and i want those beads. i studied to be a minister once, but only made it about five yrs into the program.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 2, 2014)

Frankincense, like in the Bible


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 2, 2014)

Lemon Grass Tea and BHO


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 3, 2014)

Chakra Stones


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 3, 2014)

This needs to be on TV






It is a cartoon made by Dr. Ma'at, who is a black woman who regularly speaks on Youtube about ancient history and the misconception that European/Asian history, is the ONLY history, which is what we are lead to believe as kids.

Here is their go fund me page
http://www.gofundme.com/at9s8w


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 3, 2014)

Bible Study


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

you look like a terrorist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

what the fuck is that muslim beard and tea cloth head wraqp all about , you look like a suicide bomber


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

you need a razor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

why you talkin about fictional gods , can you do a video about the tooth fairy ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

ha ha george hi five dude !!!! you seein this shit ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> ha ha george hi five dude !!!! you seein this shit ?


Lol, I usually read everything people post in this subforum.

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, I usually read everything people post in this subforum.
> 
> ~PEACE~


he using religion to try to justify his addiction to thc , and seems to have taken the apperance of a muslim terrorist lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> what the fuck is that muslim beard and tea cloth head wraqp all about , you look like a suicide bomber


I will explain the hat in a video today.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

you banged any ho's since you been cruising in dat pussy wagon ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

Kava Capsules


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I will explain the hat in a video today.


have a fuckin shave , get rid of the hat then , i might take you seriously, you are a stoner for sure and that is to be respected , but drop the god shit , its not cool and it cant be proven , i thought you was a cool dude untill you appeared as a brain washed muslim terrorist , who was trying to justify his addiction coz an ancient superstition said so .


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> have a fuckin shave , get rid of the hat then , i might take you seriously, you are a stoner for sure and that is to be respected , but drop the god shit , its not cool and it cant be proven , i thought you was a cool dude untill you appeared as a brain washed muslim terrorist , who was trying to justify his addiction coz an ancient superstition said so .


I don't know how many times I have to say this, but I do not take advice from stoners on forums that would have no life if it were not for the time I put in to talk to you, which allows you to keep trolling.

Notice I never listened to Buck's advice (with him I was usually too busy laughing though). I think I am just fine without the advice of burnouts on the internet.

The only reason I am here is because I was basically kicked out of my state (not literally) and don't know anyone where I am now. Most of you are just lames that don't like your wife, so you come fuck with me. lol.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this, but I do not take advice from stoners on forums that would have no life if it were not for the time I put in to talk to you, which allows you to keep trolling.
> 
> Notice I never listened to Buck's advice (with him I was usually too busy laughing though). I think I am just fine without the advice of burnouts on the internet.
> 
> The only reason I am here is because I was basically kicked out of my state (not literally) and don't know anyone where I am now. Most of you are just lames that don't like your wife, so you come fuck with me. lol.


NO DICK HEAD , YOU TRY TO JUSTIFY , YOUR POT SMOKING , COZ YOU PRETEND ITS SPIRITUAL , WHY NOT JUST ADMIT YOU LIKE SMOKING THE WEED ? YOU DON'T NEED TO LOOK LIKE A TERRORIST TO SMOKE GOOD WEED !! I LOVE A GOOD SMOKE , YOU CAN FLY AS MANY HEL;HELICOPTERS OVER MY HOUSE AS YOU LIKE ( I HAVE 3 DAILY ) IT WONT MAKE ME QUIT MY MEDICINE , ( THEY LOOKING IN THE WRONG PLACE LOL , IM NOT SO STUPID I GROW IN Y OWN HOME . , SO FOR EVERY HEL;ICOPTER YOU HOVER OVER MY HOUSE I WIL;L SIT HERE AND LAUGH , YOU ARE NOT GETTING ANYTHING !


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> you banged any ho's since you been cruising in dat pussy wagon ?


No, I haven't had sex for about 8 months.

I'm now 29 years old, and I'm not as sexually active as when I was younger.

I masturbate to get My pleasure. And you can't get any STDs from your hand.

Girl friends cost too much money, and I am broke.

I am doing just fine hanging out with My friends.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

Phrygian Cap


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Phrygian Cap


You're very funny.

And your hair is very long. Why don't you get a hair cut? or do you like long hair?

I bet if you shaved off your beard, and got a hair cut, you would look a lot different, and younger.

You can see My hair cut in My avatar.

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Phrygian Cap


fuck you terrorist , stop looking like that, it might be inocent , but you look like a muslim terrorist , not a good look in 2014 dude


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

i keep expecting you to pull out a kitchen knife and start hacking a hamsters head off or something bad like dat ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

why would you model your over all look on a terrorist ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

you look like a prick .................if you was caught by IS they would still kill u


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

Wormwood Tea


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You're very funny.
> 
> And your hair is very long. Why don't you get a hair cut? or do you like long hair?
> 
> ...


I have been forced to cut my hair in jail and for jobs since I was 14. I even had to cut it to look for a job in Florida like a year ago. I am just letting it grow FINALLY.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why would you model your over all look on a terrorist ?


I can't wait till Christmas when I start making Christmas threads. Are you going to call Santa a terrorist too? LOFL


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 4, 2014)

Ginko Bilboa, Syrian Rue & Kanna


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

look not being a prick or nothing but you really do look like a bin laden terrorist mother fucker !!!!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

you are american , not afghan


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 4, 2014)

Nevermind that sativaHi negative bs-
he was posting this in Nevaeh's place by 10:30
take er ez sativee 


ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> im so fucked up , i lost my vape pen for like nearlly two hours , i ripped my whole house apart looking for it , but i couldnt find it , i have now found it in my , traccy bottoms , i took off two hours ago .





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> oh wow coming up off extasy and not being able to find your vape pen , puts you in a weird place


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 5, 2014)

Making Pineapple Wine


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 5, 2014)

Damiana Tea


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 5, 2014)

Flavoring Your Home Made Ceremonial Wine


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 6, 2014)

Kratom, Wild Lettuce & Lemon Grass Tea


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 6, 2014)

Introduction to Fragrances and more


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 6, 2014)

How to scrape resin and what to use it for


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 7, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Well, I am not home right now, but I will be starting my ministry when I get back next week. And I will start interviewing again soon after that. And I FINALLY ordered a distillation extractor, so I will start making essential oils.


Keep those essential oils away from the children! I know how you religious guys do things.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 8, 2014)

Growing Phalaris and Bundle Flower


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally started a ministry that I have been personally working towards for over 5 years now. Please share this with anyone who likes to Dream. We will be teaching people how to make teas to stimulate dreaming, based on recipes from our ancient Ancestors.
http://www.patreon.com/TreeOfLife


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 9, 2014)

Sacred Lotus Wine & Mithras Communion


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 9, 2014)

Sun Opener & Sacred Lotus


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Sun Opener & Sacred Lotus


You should make a video about salvia.

You should smoke a fat bowl of 40X salvia, hold it in for 60 seconds, and make a video of your 10 minutes of tripping. But video record the whole thing, from the very first hit.

Salvia is legal in most states, you can order it online.

You will be the man, Finshaggy, if you record yourself smoking a fat bowl of 40X salvia, and holding it in for 60 seconds.

I tried salvia a few times, what an experience!

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You should make a video about salvia.
> 
> You should smoke a fat bowl of 40X salvia, hold it in for 60 seconds, and make a video of your 10 minutes of tripping. But video record the whole thing, from the very first hit.
> 
> ...


I have done some salvia, I would rather do 1x or just chew leaves.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 9, 2014)

MEET SATAN


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2014)

kool topic -


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I have done some salvia, I would rather do 1x or just chew leaves.


Lol, salvia is crazy, right?

What potency did you smoke before? 10X? 20X? 40X? 80X? What did you smoke?

Personally, I smoked a few bowls of 40X, and I was tripping balls. I smoked some 40X salvia a few years ago, but I will never forget it.

I dare you to record a video, where you smoke a fat bowl of some 40X salvia. I will "like" that video on youtube.

Please make a video where you smoke some 40X salvia! Please!

I have seen you stoned on marijuana, I now want to see you trip on some 40X salvia. Or are you scared?

It should be a good time.

EDIT- I am George, by the way.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, salvia is crazy, right?
> 
> What potency did you smoke before? 10X? 20X? 40X? 80X? What did you smoke?
> 
> ...


Yeah, take this dude's advice. That way you can toss all of your shirts and stare at a corner of the ceiling all day long...


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, salvia is crazy, right?
> 
> What potency did you smoke before? 10X? 20X? 40X? 80X? What did you smoke?
> 
> ...


I tried 40X. but I don't think I got a good hit, because it just made me feel weird and music was different. Then I tried 20X like a month later and was thrown into a black and orange checkerboard world, and I thought my head was between my legs, but everyone said I was sitting up the whole time. There was a blonde woman there telling me "you just have to wait" and eventually that turned into my sister who was on the porch with me.


----------



## mudminer (Sep 10, 2014)

Damn!!! I'm glad I got to grow up while the only thing around was real weed. n hash n coke n cid n shrooms n yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 10, 2014)

Egypt in Judaism, Christianity and Islam.


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 10, 2014)

Kanna


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 11, 2014)

SPROUTS


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 12, 2014)

i cant decide who to watch tonight , finterrorist or george , my entertainment is endless !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 12, 2014)

what is all this bull shit about shiva etc just smoke the fuckin bud dude


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 12, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i cant decide who to watch tonight , finterrorist or george , my entertainment is endless !!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, I only have 6 videos of Myself; about an hour and a half of entertainment.

It seems like Finshaggy has many videos of himself.

@Finshaggy , how many videos of yourself do you have?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2014)

If anyone wants to check out my current grow, I just started a thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ghost-train-haze-1-bagseed-growing-dream-herbs-stress.846913/


----------



## bradburry (Oct 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, I only have 6 videos of Myself; about an hour and a half of entertainment.
> 
> It seems like Finshaggy has many videos of himself.
> 
> ...


 are u george manual olive??


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 4, 2014)

bradburry said:


> are u george manual olive??


You spelled My Name wrong.

I am "George Manuel Oliveira".

Why?

Whats up brother?

Did you watch My videos of Myself?

I am "George Manuel Oliveira".

Whats up bro?

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 8, 2014)

I am now a minister too ha


----------



## bradburry (Oct 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You spelled My Name wrong.
> 
> I am "George Manuel Oliveira".
> 
> ...


iv seen u on another site.


mate.........whats wrong with u ? why are you claiming these things and not following them up?have you lost a partner or somthing? why r u different bro?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> iv seen u on another site.


What other website have you seen Me on?

I also blog on a couple of different websites, or forums.

I also blog on the following websites...

Actually, I will just link you to the other threads that I am currently blogging on.

http://www.religiousforums.com/forum/religious-debates/168069-who-believes-second-coming-christ-alive-4.html

(You can watch all of My videos of Myself if you click on the link above, and go to post # 33, and post # 34.)

You can read My autobiography if you click on the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

(If you go to page # 12, and page # 14, in the link above, you can read some of My prophecies, and the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled.)

So what other website have you seen Me on?

EDIT- Click on the link below to read the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled. Its at the very top of the page, post # 166.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/165

EDIT- Click on the link below, and go to post # 205, in order to read some of My prophecies for the future.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/195


~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> iv seen u on another site.


What other website have you seen Me on?

In My last post, I showed you where you can find Me



bradburry said:


> mate.........whats wrong with u ?


I don't think anything is wrong with Me (for the most part.)

Whats wrong with YOU?

Why would you think there is something wrong with Me.



bradburry said:


> why are you claiming these things and not following them up?


How should I follow up on the things that I am claiming?

I am claiming to be the Christ- the Prophet, etc.; what should I do besides express My sentiment on the world wide web?

Besides the internet; is there a better way to reach people on a global scale?


bradburry said:


> have you lost a partner or somthing?


I had an x fiance, I was planning on getting married to her, but she broke our engagement up in the year 2008. After My x fiance broke up with Me, I was heartbroken.

Within a month, or so, after My x fiance broke up with Me, I found out that I am the Christ. So, I lost My love, but I found Myself.

Its a long story.



bradburry said:


> why r u different bro?


Thats a good question.

I am different because I am santified as the Christ: I am set apart to bring about paradise, or at least, I am trying to usher in paradise.

But, for the most part, I am very normal in real life. Its just on the internet, I am looking to debate about Myself, because I know Myself pretty good. I want other people to witness Me- the Christ. I am trying to start My own Spirituality, where I am the focus. I am willing to enlighten My people to My Truth- the ultimate Truth.

If you meet Me in real life, you would just think that I am "George", a normal person like most people.

I am looking to debate about My personal experiences, because it entertains Me to read what other people opine. On the internet, it seems like I unleash the Me that is incognito in real life.

Plus, on the internet, I don't want to be "normal". Normal is so boring to Me. I am normal when I am around people in real life.

I want to be different on the internet; but I want to be "normal" in real life.

Why are you different?

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 8, 2014)

so what happened with your X ? (u seemed to go way off track as soon as you mentioned her ) 

non ov my bis george but..........does your x think ur normal george?



Nevaeh420 said:


> What other website have you seen Me on?
> 
> In My last post, I showed you where you can find Me
> 
> ...


----------



## bradburry (Oct 8, 2014)

its along story ??.........so


Nevaeh420 said:


> I was heartbroken
> 
> I lost My love, but I found Myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> so what happened with your X ? (u seemed to go way off track as soon as you mentioned her )
> 
> non ov my bis george but..........does your x think ur normal george?


I don't know what My x fiance thinks about Me.

I haven't talked to My x fiance since the year 2008.

But, right before she broke up with Me, I was getting all crazy, because I just started to study conspiracy theories.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> its along story ??.........so


Are you saying that you want the long story?

I was with My x fiance for about 5 years, and I loved her so much that I put a diamond ring on her finger.

I asked My x fiance to marry Me in the year 2005, or so. And she broke up with Me in the year 2008.

I used to live with My x fiance in her parents house, for a couple of years, while I was saving up to buy My house. I got along great with her family too.

I am not going to get into all of the details here, but I got along great with My x fiance. My x fiance was My best friend while we were together. We spent every waking moment together, and we slept together too; we were always together, except when I would go fishing on commercial fishing boats.

Because I was a commercial fisherman, I saved up My money, and thats how I was able to buy My house with CASH, when I was 21 years old.

I was planning on starting a family with My x fiance, in My house. She moved into My house with Me for a little bit, maybe a few weeks, but I kicked her out of My house, because My brother was shooting pills; and I couldn't trust My x fiance living with My brother.

I thought My brother was going to die from an over-dose, so I kicked My x fiance out of My house, and My brother moved in. My brother was a mess, and he only lasted about a week at My house.

Anyways, I mostly lived by Myself in My house. I was growing marijuana, and I had plenty of friends in My neighborhood.

So, after growing marijuana in My house for about 8 months, I had to come back to Massachusetts, because of money problems. I fronted, or lent, a few pounds of cannabis to one of My friends, and it took him like 5 months to pay Me My money back. I couldn't afford to live in My house, because I needed the money from My first grow, for My second grow.

I moved back to Massachusetts, and My x fiance said, "she didn't love Me anymore." So, I started to smoke My own shit that I grew, and it made Me psychotic, because I didn't smoke herb for like 8 years; and My buds were medical grade hydro.

To make a long story short, I found out that I am the Christ in August of 2008, about a few weeks after My x fiance broke up with Me. I was smoking a lot of marijuana at this time, and I also wasn't eating food after My x broke up with Me. I went about 6 weeks without food. I went from 6 foot 1 inch, at 185 pounds; I lost over 20 pounds, and I only weighed 160 pounds, at 6 foot 1 inch. And I was already very thin and athletic at 185 pounds.

Between not eating any food, and smoking My home grown herb, I was getting delusional. And then I found out that I'm the Christ.

To make a long story short, I ended up at My first mental hospital in August of 2008. I was a mess. My x fiance broke up with Me, I wasn't eating food, and I was stoned out of My mind.

I don't feel like typing anymore... but I heard that My x fiance just got married about a couple months ago, maybe in August.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

@bradburry 

What other website did you see Me post on?

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't know what My x fiance thinks about Me.
> 
> I haven't talked to My x fiance since the year 2008.
> 
> ...





Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you saying that you want the long story?
> 
> I was with My x fiance for about 5 years, and I loved her so much that I put a diamond ring on her finger.
> 
> ...


 who do you go to the pub with (bar)


----------



## bradburry (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> @bradburry
> 
> What other website did you see Me post on?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 do you really want me t say on here......seriosly george whats up


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> who do you go to the pub with (bar)


I don't recall saying anything about going to a bar, in the last two quotes.

So, I don't know how to answer this question.

I haven't gone drinking drinking at a bar in many months, because I was drunk when I got into My "hit and run" accident; and I have learned My lesson.

I'm not trying to be rude, but what are you talking about?

EDIT- But to answer your question, I used to go to the bar with My friends. My friends names are not important, because you would not know who I am talking about anyways.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> do you really want me t say on here......seriosly george whats up


Yes, please tell Me what other website that you have seen Me post on.

Thanks.

P.S. I am not trying to hide anything. Besides things like My address, My social security number, My passwords, etc., I would like to consider Myself an open book.

~PEACE~


----------

